

Minimalist business cards. What do you think? - borismus
http://www.borismus.com/minimal-business-card-design/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I like it. I agree that the "email" label should be dropped, and that you need
"first name" and "last name" labels. I, too, would've thought you were Boris
Mus.

Consider putting a 2D machine-readable "bar code" on it.

